# Usando por primera vez el soldador de la estación de soldadura Baku 878



## Fdario (Jun 4, 2021)

Hola a todos/as.

Estuve montando un kit y fue la primera vez que usaba un soldador de estación de soldar. Una Baku 878 (sin dígitos ).
Siempre que busco por Youtube se centran en la pistola y se olvidan del soldador, como si no le dieran importancia.

Cuando alcanza la temperatura parpadea el led avisándote de que ha adquirido la temperatura que le has
fijado. Creo que enfría, calienta y así repetidamente (hay sonido de conmutación), el led de la estación dedicada
al soldador parpadea.

Y es que no es como el otro soldador, se enfría, se ensucia más. Hasta llegó a pegarse el hilo de estaño. Esto no lo había visto nunca.  
La acción de apagado y encendido, supongo que será para alargar la vida de la punta. No pretendo que la punta sea buena,
hace su trabajo. Pero se ennegrece más de lo normal.  No puedes estar apagando y encendiendo el soldador cuando
estás insertando y doblando componentes para que encajen en la placa de circuito impreso.

Lo cierto que acostumbrado a soldar, parece que tengo preferencia por el cautín clásico. Estoy usando 300ºC.
Uso un poco de flux cuando le cuesta. Hasta he puesto la punta caliente en el tarro de flux (Esto no lo hago nunca).
Eso hace desprender humo en la punta cuando la extraigo del tarro. Seguramente esto produce más ennegrecimiento de la punta.
Al igual que la grasa que suele dejar el flux en el circuito impreso, esta se quema y ennegrece la punta.
( Ya no sabía si ardía el soldador, igual que un puro...😄)

Así era sin darle uso:



Después de soldador todo un circuito impreso.



Se aprecia claramente las partes de la punta del soldador.
Desde luego no son  puntas de calidad.

Saludos


----------



## Josen (Jun 4, 2021)

Fdario dijo:


> Hola a todos/as.
> 
> Estuve montando un kit y fue la primera vez que usaba un soldador de estación de soldar. Una Baku 878 (sin dígitos ).
> Siempre que busco por Youtube se centran en la pistola y se olvidan del soldador, como si no le dieran importancia.
> ...


Hola!
Lo de que se quede el hilo de estaño pegado, puede ser porque le falte potencia...
Para que no se enegrezca la punta debes estañarla siempre antes de usarlo y después, esto es, rodear la punta del soldador con una fina capa de estaño, ah y muy importante, a la hora de limpiar la punta usa *agua destilada *(para la esponja), el agua del grifo puede llevar mucha cal o minerales, que al evaporarse se quedan en la punta y acumula suciedad y se acaba oxidando y degradando mucho antes.


----------



## Fdario (Jun 4, 2021)

Josen:

El tema de la cal del agua en la ciudad donde vivo se da bastante.
¿ Qué opinas de esta forma de limpiar el soldador ?. ( Mientras no arañe la punta del soldador ).



Lo que dicen que es mejor usando este método:

- Prolongar La Vida Útil La Punta para Cautín: El limpiador de puntas es más suave que la punta de hierro y más duro que el óxido de la punta. Por lo tanto, puede reducir la acumulación de óxido de manera efectiva y prolongar la vida útil de la punta del soldador.

- Funciona Manera Eficiente: El limpiador de puntas de soldadura no necesita usar agua para mantener limpias las puntas de soldadura, por lo que no reducirá la temperatura de la punta, por lo que el limpiador de puntas de soldadura limpia mejor que el convencional.

-Tiempo Útil y Que Ahorra: Cuando la cabeza de hierro se inserta en el limpiador de punta de alambre de latón, la punta se limpiará a fondo, de manera conveniente y eficiente, mejorando la eficiencia del trabajo.



Josen dijo:


> Lo de que se quede el hilo de estaño pegado, puede ser porque le falte potencia...



¿ Le pongo más de 300 grados ?. Se va achicharrar la punta, fíjate como ha quedado usando 300 grados. 

Genial ahora veo los temas similares abajo para más información sobre las estaciones de soldaduras.

Después de usar agua oxigenada, estañar, usar lana de acero (fina). Virulana. Suelta fibra.( bastante). Sera mala la que use.



Es totalmente distinta a como estaba.

Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 4, 2021)

Se enfría cuando la apoyás en el soporte ?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 4, 2021)

Fdario dijo:


> Después de usar *agua oxigenada*,


----------



## Fdario (Jun 6, 2021)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Se enfría cuando la apoyás en el soporte ?



No, no es como la pistola de aire caliente.

Se enfría debido a los micro cortes que hace para no pasar de temperatura el soldador.
Funcionamiento:
- Led encendido hasta que alcanza la temperatura.
- Led parpadea (sonido de conmutación) al adquirir la temperatura deseada. Y hay que esperar muy poco tiempo.

El problema es que si quieres soldar sin problemas. Limpiar, estañar. Una rutina. Cada vez que quieres soldar.
Estuve variando entre las temperaturas de 300º y 350º según la superficie.

Probé para circuito impreso, 300º puede estar bien, si la punta no tiene nada de suciedad.
Siempre se pude estañar un poco el lugar. Funde mejor.

350º para algo con más cuerpo, por ejemplo soldar las puntas de resistencia de un soldador jbc ( si, tuve la desgracia que se corto el cable
de buenas a primera, cuando estuve limpiando varios soldadores ). Lo fui a guardar en la caja y aquello no tenía cable!. 
Ya tenía años. Al doblarlos, la repetición de esto. Vi algo raro y me encontré esta gracia:



Jamas había visto eso.

Por ahora tendré en cuenta esa rutina, que la punta siempre este limpia y estañada.
No tenía tanta exigencia con el soldador clásico.

Otra gran diferencia que veo con respecto al soldador clásico es que el soldador de la estación de soldadura,
adquiere la temperatura mucho más rápidamente. Cuestión de segundos. 

El conector que lleva es distinto. Es como un conector DIN grueso, roscado. Lo que usé siempre era un enchufe.
El soldador de la estación se puede desconectar, la pistola no.

Desde luego no es lo mismo un soldador de una estación económica que uno caro.
Me ha sorprendido un poco que me costaba soldar. Cuestión de acostumbrarme a la limpieza y elegir la temperatura adecuada.

Dr. Zoidberg:​
Perdón, quise decir agua destilada.🤭
Es que no solía usarla mucho. Usaba agua del grifo en la esponja.

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 6, 2021)

Fdario dijo:


> Perdón, quise decir agua destilada.🤭
> Es que no solía usarla mucho. Usaba agua del grifo en la esponja.


No hay problema, pero tampoco es necesario usar agua destilada. La del surtidor del baño o la cocina van perfectos...y eso que donde yo vivo hay bastante sales en el agua. Eso del agua destilada es un gasto inútil por que la punta del soldador no queda sumergida en el agua ni esta se hace hervir. El motivo de humedecer la esponja es al solo fin de evitar que se dañe con la temperatura, y el hecho de frotar la punta del soldador contra ella evita que se pegue cualquier cosa y favorece que se desprendan los restos de estaño y flux quemados.
Uso la esponja hace mas de 20 años y jamas he visto una punta dañada ni incrustada por sales...


----------



## Josen (Jun 7, 2021)

Hola de nuevo, @Dr. Zoidberg, yo sí que he tenido problemas con la cal y el cloro para la limpieza de la punta del soldador, de hecho desde que uso agua destilada va mucho mejor, por cierto, no me cuesta nada porque la recojo cuando llueve, y tampoco se necesita mucha, por eso le di la recomendación al forero. Supongo que también dependerá de la zona de dónde vivas, aunque esta recomendación se puede ver en algunas instrucciones que vienen junto con el manual de los soldadores.

Por otro lado, @Fdario, el estropajo de cobre puede estar bien, es un limpiado en seco, yo nunca lo he probado, hasta ahora sólo uso la esponja, aunque quizás me compre uno. Lo de que parte de la punta se enegrezca es normal con el primer uso, pero la punta que hace contacto debe estar bien limpia y estañada, cuando pueda paso foto del mío. ¿Qué tal te va con el soldador de aire caliente? Yo me compré el año pasado la Brunk850A y va de maravilla, aunque uno está demasiado hecho al cautín todavía jeje


----------

